# How i pack my parcel



## yen_saw

It is amazing how insects can survive during shipment that sometimes last more than a week long. Besides the favorable weather and duration of shipment, a proper way of packing could improve the chance of survival greatly. Over the last few years i have been asked on how to pack my parcel and i would say buy some mantis from me and you will see    ... really i never got the chance to show it with picture. So following are the usual way i pack... step by step

For aggressive species, i usually pack them in individual deli cup.







Glue the lid with a piece of tissue











Then glue another piece of tissue to the bottom of the cup






Place in the mantis (Rhombodera sp) and close the lid











When they are ready, tape all the deli cups together











You could separate the deli cups into different bundles in order to fit into the shipping box






Poke a hole with pin if you want to but it is not necessary






To Be Continue.......


----------



## yen_saw

For species that are more tolerate towards each other i use insect container (16 oz).






Glue a tissue on the lid (better footing for mantis)











or use one of those fabrics lid






I use raffia inside the container to increase foting area and absorb impact during the rough shipment. A piece of tissue is also glules to the bottom of the container.






Put in the mantis (Arizoan unicorn) and close the lid











It is never a good practice shipping mantis that is going to molt but if it is unavoidable get a tall plastic vial lined with tissue (and the lid too) so incase of molting there is a chance of surviving.






Does it look familiar to you basist?  

Keep everything intact and avoid loose containers if possible






To Be Continue...... getting bored yet?


----------



## yen_saw

Now come to final packing. Ship mantis in a solid box, not envelope or flimsy box.











Styrofoam box with heat pack is preferred for shipment going to coldest part of the country











Firstly put double side tape to the bottom of the box











Then the bubble sheets (now the sheet is stuck to the bottom as insulation)






Next is another double side tape to keep the containers fix at the bottom
















More to come.......


----------



## yen_saw

To fill up the box i use polyester. But anything else (like paper) is alright as long as it fills up the void in the shipping box. That reduce the movement of the containers during shipment.
















Add heat pack if needed (well of course with the plastic removed)






Fill up the top with more fillings






and another towel paper on top before sealing the box.






If you have "Fragile" stamp use it! I like to stamp it on the express shipping note cos there is where the mailer look it. i usually try to ship the express mail in the afternoon to reduce the time mantis staying in the box. Also, do not include cricket or roaches with the mantis inside the containers. Flies are alright. So with proper and not too complicated packing method, your mantis should do alright during shipment and hopefully stay stress free


----------



## Dinora

Nicely done, Yen!!!

But...

Yen... &lt;_&lt; 

Couldn't I just come over to your house, pretty pls?  

I think seeing your set up would be the highlight of my mantis-hobbyist-life!!! :lol: 

*hugs*

Dinora


----------



## Rick

I like your write up Yen so I pinned it to the top of the forum page so it will stay on the main page. I basically use many of the same techniques.


----------



## bassist

Great work Yen and I had two that molted in shipping both to adult one made it the other didn't. (I honestly blame the postal guy he didn't even knock on my door just put the slip in the mailbox took about two hours to get the package from the post office &lt;_&lt; )


----------



## robelgado

Very cool.

Do you mind if I ask where you bought the deli cups?


----------



## yen_saw

Dinora said:


> Nicely done, Yen!!! But...
> 
> Yen... &lt;_&lt;
> 
> Couldn't I just come over to your house, pretty pls?
> 
> I think seeing your set up would be the highlight of my mantis-hobbyist-life!!! :lol:
> 
> *hugs*
> 
> Dinora


Sure but i have to warn you my house is being renovated right now so plenty of mess around  



Rick said:


> I like your write up Yen so I pinned it to the top of the forum page so it will stay on the main page. I basically use many of the same techniques.


Thanks. lets hope more mantis can survive shipment now.



bassist said:


> Great work Yen and I had two that molted in shipping both to adult one made it the other didn't. (I honestly blame the postal guy he didn't even knock on my door just put the slip in the mailbox took about two hours to get the package from the post office &lt;_&lt; )


Partly my fault too i could have waited  but glad the rest made it alright.



robelgado said:


> Very cool.Do you mind if I ask where you bought the deli cups?


Costco  

but you can find these on many places

http://www.trellisearth.com/index.php?main...004ebe5d5b713aa

http://www.webstaurantstore.com/dart-200pc...pk/999P200.html

http://www.bgpaper.com/store.asp?pid=17152&amp;catid=19812


----------



## kamakiri

Excellent! Thanks for sharing Yen. Looks as good as the live shipments I've gotten from other professional seller/suppliers.

I like the suggestion to use poly batt. It would probably absorb shock better than most other fillers since mantises are so light.


----------



## robelgado

Thanks for the info yet, I might check out my local Sam's Club and Costco. See if they carry the little containers  . Or maybe I'll just steal some from the school cafeteria! hahaha


----------



## PhilinYuma

robelgado said:


> Thanks for the info yet, I might check out my local Sam's Club and Costco. See if they carry the little containers  . Or maybe I'll just steal some from the school cafeteria! hahaha


No need! It's really easy to get 50 pots, or more, if you want, _Absolutely Free! _ Just order the appropriate number of nymphs from Yen Saw, and you'll get as many free pots as you want! The nymphs are pretty darn' good, too!


----------



## The_Asa

Nice, Yen, thanks for the pics to go along


----------



## yen_saw

PhilinYuma said:


> No need! It's really easy to get 50 pots, or more, if you want, _Absolutely Free! _ Just order the appropriate number of nymphs from Yen Saw, and you'll get as many free pots as you want! The nymphs are pretty darn' good, too!


 :lol: :lol: :lol: 



-Asa said:


> Nice, Yen, thanks for the pics to go along


Hey no problem Asa B)


----------



## Borya

*Yen*, about your first post - it look like you place mantis into the deli-cup right after fixing pieces of cloth with glue. But some sorts of glue can be toxic until they dry up, especially in close compartment. Also, the upper piece of cloth may fall down because of weight of it's own and mantid's.


----------



## PhilinYuma

Borya said:


> *Yen*, about your first post - it look like you place mantis into the deli-cup right after fixing pieces of cloth with glue. But some sorts of glue can be toxic until they dry up, especially in close compartment. Also, the upper piece of cloth may fall down because of weight of it's own and mantid's.


The setting of the glue that most of us use here (low temp hot gun glue) is mediated by temperature rather than curing, so, as far as I know, there is no release of toxic fumes, and the tissue paper is firmly held to the lid. More importantly, the pots arrive with healthy nymphs, often clinging to the tissue on the lid, and Всё хорошо́, что хорошо́ конча́ется. (Hope I got that right, Mija!). I don't know whether you have pots like this available, but if so, this shipping method is worth a try.


----------



## yen_saw

Borya, as Phil said, the glue stick used in the glue gun is what i call an inert material, both odorless and non-toxic. Unlike some other materials used in construction. When applied glue, make sure you cover all corner of the tissue so it stick well on the lid, but i really doubt the weight of a small mantis nymph is heavy enough to pull down the tissue.


----------



## Borya

I didn't see such glue in Russia as yet. I put a cone of paper napkin inside the cup, bend the edges outside down and fix it with the rubber band. After placing the mantis I cover the cup with the piece of mesh and fix it with another band (sorry, no photos available). This makes all the inner suface of compartment rough and easy to climb, that is especially useful for species who have no adhesive pads on their tarsi, like M.religiosa or Empusa.


----------



## beckyl92

Where do you buy/get your boxes from? i had a look on the internet and they're really expensive!


----------



## Katnapper

BeckyL said:


> Where do you buy/get your boxes from? i had a look on the internet and they're really expensive!


The US postal service has free boxes to use with Priority or Express mail. You can order them on their website here:

http://shop.usps.com/webapp/wcs/stores/ser...amp;WT.ac=13354

I realize you are in the UK, and therefore this wouldn't be an option for you. Just thought I'd let those in the US who didn't already know about it.  Maybe the UK has a similar service?

Otherwise, you can save appropriate sized and strength boxes that you get when you receive things in the mail. Or ask your local grocery store, liquor store, etc. They may have good boxes to use that they just throw in the recycle bin.


----------



## ZoeRipper

I like it :3


----------



## Chien_Ming Lee

What a useful information! :lol: 

It helps me a lot.

Thanks!!!


----------



## sjb123

my congo green male was in the post office for 10 days without me knowing it was even posted yet! luckuly he was fine  lol


----------



## sporeworld

Any pictorials on shipping large adults...?


----------



## Litleape

Do you ever pack a lunch for them (ship feeders in containers with them)?


----------



## minard734

For larger nymphs and adults... shouldnt one cages with ventalation? Like with screen door material glued onto a small square? Please answer...


----------



## Psychobunny

This may be an old thread, but it will always be very helpfull to newbies like me.

I think nearly everyone who breeds has picked up some tips from this.

One of the most usefull threads on this forum


----------



## zack4211

do you have anything for packing ooths (coming from a noob)?


----------



## slytle90

This is really helpful. I don't have anything to ship right now, but I may in the future. I have a few questions.

1. - How many Oz. are the small deli cups

2. - Do you need to moisten the paper towels at all if you are shipping from or to a dry area (or in the middle of summer)?

3. - Would a cold pack be needed if shipped in summer?


----------



## blackmerlin

learn so much


----------



## ScienceGirl

Thank you!!!


----------



## yen_saw

slytle90 said:


> This is really helpful. I don't have anything to ship right now, but I may in the future. I have a few questions.
> 
> 1. - How many Oz. are the small deli cups
> 
> 2. - Do you need to moisten the paper towels at all if you are shipping from or to a dry area (or in the middle of summer)?
> 
> 3. - Would a cold pack be needed if shipped in summer?


Sorry for not paying more attention on this thread.

1. The deli cup is only 2 oz, good for shipment for early stage/small mantis.

2. If it only takes a day or two on shipping, misting is not necessary. As long as the mantis is well fed it won't dehydrate.

3. If temp goes beyond 90F cold pack will help.


----------



## Bug Trader

Get your boxes at Uline, almost any size you can imagine and their cheap.


----------



## Aryia

USPS boxes are actually for free as long as you use their priority service which most of us do. You can order them online, no shipping cost either, and choose whatever size you want.


----------



## razoo26

Thanks for the very useful &amp; well written info


----------



## cat_h

Seems this thread has fallen victim to the recent issues with photo hosting  

@yen_saw I don't suppose you still have these images saved somewhere to re-post them at some point?

Or maybe some other folks who have experience packing and mailing mantids could put up some pics of their approach? 

It's definitely a super useful topic and I would love to be able to read through with the pics


----------



## Cole 78

How do you ship oothecae @yen_saw?


----------



## craigbaker

Ever see larger mantids wrapped in damp paper-towel and put in a vial? Like it’s done with spiders.


----------



## hysteresis

craigbaker said:


> Ever see larger mantids wrapped in damp paper-towel and put in a vial? Like it’s done with spiders.


Really?

I do all my adult ships like Yen did when he sent me a male mega: Low in height, wide enough it could reposition, but not large enough so as to minimize mechanical impulse and thus momentum.

Thats probably what you're getting at.

But a trapped nymph often dies. I wonder how a trapped adult would fare.


----------



## fatalmantis

Thank you for this. Its so helpful! I was wondering the best way to ship with a heat source for cooler weather.


----------



## MantisGirl13

fatalmantis said:


> Thank you for this. Its so helpful! I was wondering the best way to ship with a heat source for cooler weather.


Get heat packs meant for shipping reptiles. Insulate the box well and make sure the heat pack isn't too close to the mantis cups.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## happy1892

Here is a good website to buy shipping supplies from:





Heat Packs | Product categories | superior shipping supplies







superiorshippingsupplies.com


----------

